# Do You Buy Yourself Something For The Holidays?



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

Last year I bought a couple of things from Etsy and this year I bought headbands and a small painting (not expensive at all) from Etsy, both from sellers I have bought from before so I know they are good sellers. 

I was looking at seasonal decoration items at the thrift stores earlier but I'm not doing anything but essential shopping right now. Covid. cases are just going up too much in our area like most. Hopefully next year.

We didn't have Christmas growing up due to my mother. I don't do Christmas myself really but I want to do more decorating and perhaps I will next year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 10, 2020)

I don’t think so.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

I buy myself something every year if I can, regardless of how small..for the same reason as you @Remy, because we didn't really have Christmas gifts when I was growing up... so although I get gifts now from my family.. I still can't get out of the habit of buying myself something.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2020)

Never, but it's a good idea. Maybe I will this year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 10, 2020)

Remy said:


> Last year I bought a couple of things from Etsy and this year I bought headbands and a small painting (not expensive at all) from Etsy, both from sellers I have bought from before so I know they are good sellers.
> 
> I was looking at seasonal decoration items at the thrift stores earlier but I'm not doing anything but essential shopping right now. Covid. cases are just going up too much in our area like most. Hopefully next year.
> 
> We didn't have Christmas growing up due to my mother. I don't do Christmas myself really but I want to do more decorating and perhaps I will next year.


Gosh, I just can't imagine a child being short-changed out of Christmas. 

Myself, I do like to buy myself a little something, even if it's as simple as a poinsettia.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been buying myself stuff for the past 9 months. LOL


----------



## Don M. (Dec 10, 2020)

I buy stuff as I need it.  If a purchase happens to be near Christmas, that adds to its value.  I've pretty well hinted to the kids that I don't need any "presents", and they just usually buy me a Walmart or Lowe's gift card and I use it for routine purchases.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 10, 2020)

*I buy stuff as I need it, not specifically as a gift to myself.  Though, I am getting myself a couple of books this year..because they are in the budget.*


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I've been buying myself stuff for the past 9 months. LOL


Good! I'm glad you have.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I buy stuff as I need it.  If a purchase happens to be near Christmas, that adds to its value.  I've pretty well hinted to the kids that I don't need any "presents", and they just usually buy me a Walmart or Lowe's gift card and I use it for routine purchases.


Don, I'm sure you enjoy using those. That's nice.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I buy myself something every year if I can, regardless of how small..for the same reason as you @Remy, because we didn't really have Christmas gifts when I was growing up... so although I get gifts now from my family.. I still can't get out of the habit of buying myself something.


Don't get out of the habit. You deserve to get something you know you want. Not that I deprive myself much and luckily what I want anymore isn't anything expensive. And I like animal related items which is what the painting is.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2020)

I usually buy myself a good locally-made smoked kielbasa, a poinsettia or amaryllis, some good dark chocolate, a bag of pistachios, and a little bottle of Christmas cheer.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 10, 2020)

My sisters and I exchange gift cards so it all evens out but I do make sure to use the gift cards to buy myself something that I normally wouldn't buy, usually some latest tech toy.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been buying myself a little something for many years cuz if its on sale, why not?....especially if I know nobody else is gonna gift me with it


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 10, 2020)

Hubby and I bought ourselves something together for Christmas this year.  It's a game table that we have in our lower level that we use as a rec room.  We did not have anything to play cards on and we both really love to play.  Now we can invite people over.

Usually though, I don't buy myself anything for Christmas.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 10, 2020)

I buy myself books all the time. I don't need to wait for Christmas.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, major repairs on my my old Jeep!


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 10, 2020)

Gonna buy myself a fruitcake....DON"t Laugh!!


----------



## Chet (Dec 10, 2020)

I bought a small TV for the living room last year. This year I'm looking at oldies CD's.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't intend to, but I do.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 10, 2020)

I don’t.  I mean I guess I buy things all the time for myself, but not specifically for Christmas. Neat little idea though and I’m glad it makes you happy


----------



## needshave (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, For many years I have purchased Woodford Reserve between Thanksgiving and Christmas. It has a specific place in the cabinet and although I purchase it for myself, everyone knows I buy it or myself, But everyone in the family knows where it is and are free to use it over the holidays. The family put a yellow sticky pad in the cabinet as well and they write I.O.U. one shot etc, etc. on the pad and stick it on the bottle. By new years the bottle is pretty much covered with sticky pads. Although I say it's for me, I buy it for everyone, and has become a tradition over the years. This year, won't be many sticky notes on it, Sadly.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 10, 2020)

@Remy  I love ETSY...I just got this wreath from them.  Not sure if I'm going to buy myself anything else, I have to decide whether I've been naughty or nice...


----------



## Jules (Dec 10, 2020)

In olden days when I shopped for presents, my destination was a local art gallery.  If something caught my eye, I bought it  for myself.  I thought of it as supporting the community.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2020)

Autumn said:


> View attachment 138624
> @Remy  I love ETSY...I just got this wreath from them.  Not sure if I'm going to buy myself anything else, I have to decide whether I've been naughty or nice...


That's so adorable I can't stand it. What an excellent choice!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 10, 2020)

I just found some tapes of my dad playing the organ and singing as he played his guitar, also some of my daughters piano recitals. 
I'm thinking of getting a tape recorder from Amazon so I can listen to them again. I was surprised they still make them.


----------



## RiverM55 (Dec 10, 2020)

I bought myself a used truck this summer.


----------

